# episode lists tracking app?



## Conodor (Apr 13, 2006)

i'm far from an app writer, but was looking at all of the great app's you guys have made. great work.


i was wondering if anyone made anything like an episode guide list. where you can check what you've seen and what you need to watch still. 


I did run across this site called MyEpisodes and i started an account keeping track of my episodes, you can check off what you've seen out of shows. like my new series is Futurama, i want to see all of them, this will help me track what i've seen

anyway i seen it said " Have the option to use RSS feeds " 

and i though that's what i read in another post is needed to make a working app. don't know if anyone is intrested in such an app, has such an app or can use that site to help make an app.


either way, keep up the great work guys/gals

:EDIT:
if this should be posted in another thread, please direct me to where it should be thanks!
*this isn't any kind of spam, i have nothing to do with the site. i just liked the feature and was trying to find out if there's a tivo app similar.*


----------

